# Melanie Gauthier from Diamond Embarc



## WBP (Jul 16, 2016)

(1) History suggests that this is a sales pitch disguised as something else;

(2) .....the most important update you may ever do." Really? 

(3) "....so as much as your time is limited, mine is too." Way to go Melanie! May I interview you for a book about legendary customer service?


_*I hope this e-mail finds you well and that you are looking forward to your next vacation.

My name is Melanie and I’ve been at Club Intrawest for eight and a half years.  I’m writing you because we are currently trying to reach out to all our Members to answer your questions, help with the new website and to introduce you to some really exciting new enhancements you will soon have access to with your Membership.  I can’t wait to share them with you!

To make sure you are being informed, we need to schedule your transitional update which is the most important update you may ever do.  Please let me know a good time that works for you to schedule a call appointment.  I know your time is precious and we have a daunting task ahead of us: attempting to reach all our Members in the next few months, so as much as your time is limited, mine is too.  This is why setting up a precise time is important.

Please reply to my e-mail to let me know when is a good time to call you and which phone number I can reach you at.   

I look forward to speaking with you.

Melanie

1.800.660.6697
*_


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe we'll see what they are all about when we stay at CI in Whistler next week.

Bill


----------



## dwojo (Jul 24, 2016)

With Diamond it is always a sales pitch. They will give you good information but try to sell you more as well.


----------



## cd5 (Jul 24, 2016)

dwojo said:


> With Diamond it is always a sales pitch. They will give you good information but try to sell you more as well.



Actually not so good in Embarc's case. Lots of misinformation given...All in the name of making a sale.


----------

